# Washington state/Oregon anyone?



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Im in Vabcouver Washington- looking for a support group around this area. Anybody know of any?


----------



## 15157 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Cindy we're in Vancouver also. Nice to meet you. There is not currently a support group meeting for IBS but there is a group of us meeting with members who have overcome their IBS and other issues. You can e-mail me for info. [removed email address]


----------

